#ubuntu-fridge 2006-09-25
<robitaille> we need a topic...it's too boring without one :)
<Madpilot> this channel is +t for some reason
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, do you have ops here?
<robitaille> And the Fridge calendar for October has been updated and filled up.   Another month full of IRC meetings
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: hmm, no idea
<Madpilot> only sladen has ops here, it looks like
<sladen> Madpilot: everyone has ops here
* mode/#ubuntu-fridge [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> ah, so we do
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-fridge:Madpilot] : Welcome to #ubuntu-fridge - /topic? We don't need no stinkin' /topic!
* mode/#ubuntu-fridge [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> sladen, is it set to *@member/ubuntu/* for ops, or is it really 'anyone who happens to be in the channel'?
<sladen> Madpilot: anyone with the brains to ask for it ;-)
<Madpilot> heh
<Madpilot> OK
<sladen> Madpilot: script kidd0rs generally fall below that threshold
<Madpilot> true
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-09-26
<jbrouhard> Gee, imbrandon if you liked IRC that much, you could just log on every 2 seconds :)
<Madpilot> erm... the UWN #15 story that's currently at the top of the Fridge doesn't *actually* link to UWN #15...
<matthewrevell> Cheers Madpilot - I'll fix that
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-09-27
<nixternal> But unfortunately, nothing in the Freespire package will entice me to abandon Ubuntu Linux--nor do I find anything in Freespire that will make it rise above Fedora or openSUSE in the scrum of free Linuxes.
<nixternal> http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,127258-c,lindowslinspire/article.html
<nixternal> ^^ funny how they are reviewing Linspire, but Ubuntu sure makes its way in and takes over ;)
<robitaille> streamtuner?  Never heard of it before.   Interesting how for some people an app you cannot live without is a totally unknown for others
<nixternal> i like how he talks about CNR
<nixternal> oh a "minor" cost to get DVD working...$50 my foot!
<nixternal> haha
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-09-28
<HiddenWolf> Hey guys, the fridge is missing a scoop. ;)
<HiddenWolf> There's a beta, ye'know
<HiddenWolf> ^-^
<tomveens> Edgy beta is out!!!
<tomveens> put it in the Fridge!
<tomveens> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyBetaAnnouncement
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-09-29
<boarder2006> has anyone checked out what edgy is gonna be like?
<nixternal> anyone available take a look at the post Carthik did about the Edgy Beta Release. I changed the text flow a little bit and the layout, thats it. Content is still 99% his, I added like 4 words maybe ;)
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-09-30
<mdke> wow, the nice site looks great
<mdke> not to mention the *new* site
<popey> :)
